# Perdu boîte aux lettres dans mail



## scalyskink (19 Février 2004)

Salut à tous,
Avec mail (sous X.3.1) j'ai perdu ma boîte aux lettres des éléments supprimés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Je sais pas comment j'ai fait (mauvaise manip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais j'aimerai bien la récupérer. Y-a-t'il un moyen? Merci bcp


----------



## myckmack (19 Février 2004)

scalyskink a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Avec mail (sous X.3.1) j'ai perdu ma boîte aux lettres des éléments supprimés
> 
> 
> ...


Supprime un courrier pas important; cela va peut-être te recréer cette BAL.


----------



## scalyskink (19 Février 2004)

Merci pour l'idée mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Etant débutant sur Mac OS X peut-on réinstaller uniquement l'application mail ?


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

Ca ne changera rien, c'est dans les préférences qu'il faut chercher (tu peux toujours jeter le fichier com.apple.mail.plist, peut-être que ça suffira).


----------



## myckmack (19 Février 2004)

scalyskink a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'idée mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> ...


Crée alors une BAL que tu nommes Poubelle, sélectionne-la puis, dans le menu "BAL&gt;Utiliser cette BAL pour", choisis "Poubelle".


----------



## scalyskink (20 Février 2004)

C'était bien les préférences de l'applic. Le conseil pour affecter une BAL est tout aussi utile. Merci aux spécialistes!


----------

